# Kann man in einem Router die Bandbreite pro LAN Port begrenzen bzw. auf mehrere gleichmäßig aufteilen ?



## cyberghost74 (1. November 2016)

*Kann man in einem Router die Bandbreite pro LAN Port begrenzen bzw. auf mehrere gleichmäßig aufteilen ?*

Hallo Gemeinde,

ein Freund hat den ASUS RT AC66U Router https://www.asus.com/de/Networking/RTAC66U/HelpDesk_Download/ und würde gerne, wenn es geht, seine 100 Mbit aufteilen in verschiedene LAN Ports, wobei er sich selber z.B: 80 Mbit reservieren will und für den Rest der Familie eben den Rest. Geht sowas überhaupt ? Wenn ja über welchen Punkt ? Und würde dann der Ping während des Online Spielens beim Sohn (20 Mbit) dann verschlechtert, wenn der Vater seine vollen 80 Mbit in Anspruch nimmt ? Oder wird das dann als zwei Leitungen behandelt ? Es ist ein Kabelanschluß von Unitymedia.


----------



## splatta (1. November 2016)

*AW: Kann man in einem Router die Bandbreite pro LAN Port begrenzen bzw. auf mehrere gleichmäßig aufteilen ?*

Ja kann man aber ob mit dem von dir genannten router habe ich keine ahnung.
Ich benutze den tp-link wr1034nd v2 mit dd-wrt und da kann man sowas machen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joim (1. November 2016)

*AW: Kann man in einem Router die Bandbreite pro LAN Port begrenzen bzw. auf mehrere gleichmäßig aufteilen ?*

Warum will man sich denn zu jederzeit 80% des speeds reservieren egal ob man es gerade nutzt oder nicht. Auf was für Ideen manche kommen... 
Er kann sich ja 100% reservieren selbst in der Anleitung des Routers nachzuschauen ob seiner so etwas kann.

Mit Priorisierung kann ich z.B. online games bevorzugen... Da das ja nicht 100MBit blockiert ist immer noch genug für alle anderen da.
Genauso kann ich niedrige Prioritäten setzen z.B. Downloads, so nehmen sich Videos und online games was sie brauchen und der download bekommt den Rest.


----------



## fotoman (1. November 2016)

*AW: Kann man in einem Router die Bandbreite pro LAN Port begrenzen bzw. auf mehrere gleichmäßig aufteilen ?*



Joim schrieb:


> Warum will man sich denn zu jederzeit 80% des speeds reservieren egal ob man es gerade nutzt oder nicht. Auf was für Ideen manche kommen...


Das ist halt die erste und einfachste Idee, um mir selber meinen Internetanschluss nicht durch irgendwelche (aus meiner Sicht vollkommen nutzlosen und vor allem meine Arbeit blockirenden) multi-GB Downloads lahmlegen zu lassen, weil ich doch mal parallel große Teile der Datenrate fürs Homeoffice oder andere Dinge benötige.

Muss ja nicht voll statisch sein (falls der Router das beherrscht), aber sobald "meine" IP die Leistung anfordert, erhalten die überigen Anschlüsse am Router in dem Beispiel noch max. 20% der Leistung.



Joim schrieb:


> Genauso kann ich niedrige Prioritäten setzen z.B. Downloads, so nehmen sich Videos und online games was sie brauchen und der download bekommt den Rest.


Und wie geht das ohne dass der Router eine Inhaltsanalyse der Daten durchführen kann (inkl. https-Entschlüsselung, VPN und co?).

Das einzige, was mir da ohne Datenanalyse einfällt ist jedenfalls nichts, was man nicht vollkommen problemlos umgehen könnte. Natürlich kann ich einfach (also statisch) den VPN zu meiner Firma in meinem Router bevorzugen, das hat dann aber schon wieder nichts mit Videodaten o.Ä. zu tun sondern mit festen IP-Adressen und Ports.

Über meinen kostenlosen VPN (nicht den von der Firma) bekomme ich zumindest meine internleitung voll ausgereizt. Davon, dass mein Sohnemann sowas dann auch schaffen würde, gehe ich aus. Also muss das Bandbreitenmanagement im Zweifel auch damit umgehen können ohne den VPN komplett sperren zu wollen.


----------



## Joim (1. November 2016)

*AW: Kann man in einem Router die Bandbreite pro LAN Port begrenzen bzw. auf mehrere gleichmäßig aufteilen ?*

ASUS Wireless Router RT-AC66U -

ASUS Wireless Router RT-AC66U - QoS

ASUS Wireless Router RT-AC66U - QoS

Das funktioniert über ports und packetarten. 100% genau erklären kann ich dir das aber nicht.
Es wird aber nicht so analysiert das am Ende zwischen surfen und Bankdaten  oder Musikvideo und shemale porn unterschieden wird. 

Wenn du mehr wissen willst google einfach mal Priorisierung oder Quality of Service/QoS.


----------



## Laggy.NET (1. November 2016)

*AW: Kann man in einem Router die Bandbreite pro LAN Port begrenzen bzw. auf mehrere gleichmäßig aufteilen ?*

Ein Download kann die Leitung gar nicht lahmlegen. Es gibt QoS, das heißt, bestimmte Dienste wie Internettelefonie haben immer absolute Priorität, egal wie viel du gerade lädtst. Und wenn mehrere gleichzeitig die leitung voll auslasten, dann wird die Bandbreite gleichmäßig aufgeteilt. Das machen die Router vollautomatisch und ist standardmäßig aktiv.

Wenn er 100 Mbit/s hat und zwei Leute ohne Unterbrechung saugen, dann bekommt jeder 50 Mbit/s. 

Die meisten Router können zudem priorisieren, das muss man dann vorher konfigurieren. So bekommt die priorisierte IP bis zu nem gewissen Limit immer Vorrang und kann selbst bei voller Auslastung den Großteil der gesamten Bandbreite nutzen. Desweiteren gibt es noch eine art strikte Priorisierung, was bedeutet, dass die anderen Geräte gar keinen Internetzugriff mehr bekommen, wenn die priorisierte IP die Leitung gerade komplett auslastet, was natürlich nicht empfehlenswert ist.

Das ganze pro Netzwerkbuchse zu lösen ist rein logisch gesehen etwas unsinnig, da man das auf IP Ebene viel praktischer regeln kann. Pauschal 80% zu reservieren ist hingegen völliger Unsinn. Das Vorhaben am besten gleich wieder vergessen, das ist Kilometer weit von "best Practice" entfernt. Das ist Pfusch.

Also entweder man überlässt das ganze der QoS funktion, oder man Priorisiert die eigene IP. Bei letzterem muss man aber damit rechnen, dass dann der Sohn beim Online Gaming latenzprobleme bekommt, wenn die Priorisierte IP die Leitung komplett auslasten möchte.

Je nachdem wie viele Leute das internet nutzen kann man in dem Fall auch den wichtigen Arbeitsrechner sowie den Gaming PC priorisieren. Heißt, die Bandbreite kann sich schlimmstenfalls nur halbieren und sich nicht durch vier, sechs oder acht aufteilen, wenn so viele Leute die Leitung komplett auslasten. Aber mal ehrlich... wann passiert das denn bei ner 100 Mbit Leitung?? Mit so ner Leitung können 15 Leute gleichzeitig nen Netflix oder YouTube Stream ansehen und trotzdem kann ich noch surfen.... Ich persönlich würde ja gar nichts verändern, weil so funktioniert das Netz für jeden Teilnehmer am besten.


----------

